# life at a resort



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

if you we're going to move to a city that was close to a resort which city would you move to? for good all year pow boarding and decently priced


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

What country? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

california
or if u want to be a bit closer, BC


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I moved to Denver last year for this very reason. Unlimited access to 3 resorts (Breck, Keystone, and A-Basin) and slightly restricted access to 2 resorts (Vail and Beaver Creek) within an hour and a half drive for $500 a year. Or unlimited access to all 5 for $600 a year. Would be a really good deal if we would get some snow


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Move to City within a hour and half drive and look for a flexible job in your field that pays well. (Denver, SLC, Portland, Etc)


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

united states or canada would be preferred. idk about the price, just not super expensive. i would want to be within 20 minutes of the resort


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Nelson, BC, white water, red, baldface, epic back country.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

blockay said:


> united states or canada would be preferred. idk about the price, just not super expensive. i would want to be within 20 minutes of the resort


Check out Sandpoint, Idaho maybe. 

Cheap town, the mountain is nice for one you never hear about! Good luck finding work though.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

blockay said:


> united states or canada would be preferred. idk about the price, just not super expensive. i would want to be within 20 minutes of the resort


The problem with living that close to a resort is they are all small towns, so finding a job is tough. I guess it really just depends on your industry. I was limited to big cities with my move.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

blockay said:


> united states or canada would be preferred. idk about the price, just not super expensive. i would want to be within 20 minutes of the resort


Vancouver, BC has three local hills within 35min of downtown. You can live closer than that and still be in the city too.

You've also got Whistler, Baker, Hemlock within 2hrs... then you've got the nearest interior mountains within 5hrs... then the powder highway beyond that.

People say Van is expensive, but I say that it's relative to any larger city. Just like anywhere, you've gotta be a little smart about your money.

Hope that helps


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

grafta said:


> Vancouver, BC has three local hills within 35min of downtown. You can live closer than that and still be in the city too.
> 
> You've also got Whistler, Baker, Hemlock within 2hrs... then you've got the nearest interior mountains within 5hrs... then the powder highway beyond that.
> 
> ...


Have to say that if I didn't live where I do, I would be in Vancouver for sure.


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

im looking at the baldface lodge website and i dont see lift tickets how much is a season pass


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

blockay said:


> im looking at the baldface lodge website and i dont see lift tickets how much is a season pass


Dude, that's fairly off topic. You may get an answer, but probably have better luck contacting them directly or start a new thread?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

blockay said:


> im looking at the baldface lodge website and i dont see lift tickets how much is a season pass


Baldface – Rates & Availability


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I was in this position back in 2009, I chose salt lake city and bailed from california. 40 mins away from downtown you have 7 resorts 4 of those resorts get 500" of snow each season - so plenty of pow days. the other 3 get 350" and have killer parks. one hour away you have 2 more which also get 400-500" of snow. 14 resorts total, killer backcountry with easy access. 4 hours from jackson. seemed like a no brainer to me. 

i wasn't ready to go all out and seclude myself in interior bc somewhere, but if i could i would.


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

grafta said:


> Dude, that's fairly off topic. You may get an answer, but probably have better luck contacting them directly or start a new thread?


Dude, not really seeing as we're talking about baldface?


atr3yu said:


> Baldface – Rates & Availability


oh wow, i saw that lol..well thats not going to happen for a while lol



WasatchMan said:


> I was in this position back in 2009, I chose salt lake city and bailed from california. 40 mins away from downtown you have 7 resorts 4 of those resorts get 500" of snow each season - so plenty of pow days. the other 3 get 350" and have killer parks. one hour away you have 2 more which also get 400-500" of snow. 14 resorts total, killer backcountry with easy access. 4 hours from jackson. seemed like a no brainer to me.
> 
> i wasn't ready to go all out and seclude myself in interior bc somewhere, but if i could i would.


yeah thats probably what i'm going to do


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> I was in this position back in 2009, I chose salt lake city and bailed from california. 40 mins away from downtown you have 7 resorts 4 of those resorts get 500" of snow each season - so plenty of pow days. the other 3 get 350" and have killer parks. one hour away you have 2 more which also get 400-500" of snow. 14 resorts total, killer backcountry with easy access. 4 hours from jackson. seemed like a no brainer to me.
> 
> i wasn't ready to go all out and seclude myself in interior bc somewhere, but if i could i would.


IMO, in the US, SLC is the only one that meets your criteria... and then some.


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

davidj said:


> IMO, in the US, SLC is the only one that meets your criteria... and then some.


what do u mean and then some?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

blockay said:


> what do u mean and then some?


There is alot of ski resorts filled with snow... close to SLC..... ukno? 

My plan is to buy some wood. Build myself a cabin in interior BC, next to powder highway. Then sell my body for money and snowboard.....


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> There is alot of ski resorts filled with snow... close to SLC..... ukno?
> 
> My plan is to buy some wood. Build myself a cabin in interior BC, next to powder highway. Then sell my body for money and snowboard.....


I live on the powder highway and I didn't have to build a cabin or sell blood.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

blockay said:


> what do u mean and then some?


Probably means tons of powder, tons of great terrain, tons of wilderness as well as tons of the city life just down the canyon - best of both worlds. :thumbsup:

it's like someone cut out a small part of a major city, and tossed it right as the base of the rocky mountains.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

blockay said:


> what do u mean and then some?


What I meant is that SLC not only meets but exceeds your criteria. Wasatchman is right on.

1. *Several *world class resorts, not to mention all the backcountry. *Four *resorts within 30 minutes if you live in the right part of the city :bowdown:

2. Not just large amounts of snow, but some of the driest, sweetest powder on the planet

3. Reasonable cost of living 

4. Healthy economy and decent job opportunities

4. People are quite friendly and easy going :thumbsup::thumbsup:

5. Reasonably safe and clean


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

not to be judgemental, but do you feel like you're surrounded by mormons in SLC?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

blockay said:


> if you we're going to move to a city that was close to a resort which city would you move to? for good all year pow boarding and decently priced





blockay said:


> Dude, not really seeing as we're talking about baldface?


Fuck off you dipshit. I was trying to be helpful. Your thread is titled "life at a resort" and your first post is asking about which city to move to. Then you start on about baldface. You got ADD? If so fine :thumbsup:


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

Try Okanagan area, 4 resorts in the immediate area, a bunch of other just a few hours away. 

Tons of opportunity to make good $$$ opening a home based business...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

blockay said:


> not to be judgemental, but do you feel like you're surrounded by mormons in SLC?


Utah's liquor laws alone kept me from considering SLC. Other than that it seems like a cool place though.


----------



## superasiaman (Jan 23, 2012)

i live in pasadena,ca (10 minutes from downtown LA)

and mountain high is 1 hour from where im at. Its amazing, 1 hour to the snow. 45 minutes to the surf. 

and if you want more powder in your sessions, bear mountain is 1 hour 45 minutes away.

and i gotta say finding cheap as hell lift tickets or season passes isnt hard in L.A..... That craigslist.

its LA so theres always work no matter what your field. (im a graphic designer) and theres tons of work in LA. 

+ being able to go back home to san diego is only a bit of a trek. 

cannttt beattt itt with a glass full of heroine.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

superasiaman said:


> i live in pasadena,ca (10 minutes from downtown LA)
> 
> and mountain high is 1 hour from where im at. Its amazing, 1 hour to the snow. 45 minutes to the surf.
> 
> ...


By far this is the most ridiculous response in this thread. Talking about Bear Mountain and powder? :icon_scratch: I think you should make some trips out of the LA area for snowboarding. Bear and Mountain High are good for park, but that is it.

As for OP, Denver or SLC probably meet your requirements the most. Portland and Seattle could work but are a bit further away from the mountains.

Also not mentioned yet is Reno. Not to far of a drive from Tahoe.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

superasiaman said:


> i live in pasadena,ca (10 minutes from downtown LA)
> 
> and mountain high is 1 hour from where im at. Its amazing, 1 hour to the snow. 45 minutes to the surf.
> 
> ...


Lived in Orange County for 20 years. Bear Mountain for powder!? :laugh: You are joking right? Big Bear gets, what - 90 inches per season? 

Bear has a fun park if you're into it - that is all. Not to mention standing in the lift line for 30 minutes for a super short run. Packs of bros talking about the upcoming ufc fight getting drunk of their ass. Most people their take one run then hit the base and pull out their tank tops because you guys have 50 degrees days for more than half the season. Worth the 2 hour drive? No. Unless you leave before noon you're looking at a 4 hour drive back to LA.

Who fucking cares that SoCal has shitty mountains and a beach within a day. The beaches at huntington constantly get shut down due to pollution, the beaches in San Clemente are full of rocks and pebbles, yes they have decent waves. SoCal is for surfers and skaters - NOT snowboarders. 

Everyone all the time "Oh I can snowboard, surf and dirtbike all in the same day!! look how cool I am! I never travel I have everything I need right here!!!"

I am so fucking glad I moved away from that shit hole, god I fucking hate California. 20 years born and raised was way too fucking much.


Your only decent mountains are 6 hours away, your only decent part of the state is 6 hours away.

You suck.



Big Foot said:


> Utah's liquor laws alone kept me from considering SLC. Other than that it seems like a cool place though.


oh my goodness...

you do realize that you have pretty much the same laws as Utah right? all your liquor at the grocery store is the same as Utah. The only difference is that you have to go to a liquor store to buy hard alcohol.

You are a fucking idiot who has never done research in his life. You are bad and you should feel bad.



blockay said:


> not to be judgemental, but do you feel like you're surrounded by mormons in SLC?




Absolutely not. SLC is pretty liberal. I have come across a few mormons in my 3 years here, all at my work. It took me a year to find out they were. It is the most exaggerated thing I have ever heard. I came from Southern California and I got pretty mad in an odd way when I came here - mainly at myself. Everything I heard was so unbelievably wrong, I seriously went so long before even running into a mormon. They have giant gay pride parades here, it's a snowboard/ski/outdoor city. Tons of people smoking weed and drinking at resorts. Big outdoor free concerts with typical people getting drunk and obnoxious. SLC has the least mormons out of the state. They do have a decent influence on the state though. 


It's a very frustrating subject, especially for me. I am very against religion in all forms, call me ignorant - I'm sure I am, but the SLC mormon hype is a fucking joke. I wish it didn't make me so mad but it does 

For reference - the crazy christian families back in orange county affected me more and were more noticeable than the mormons in SLC. They were worse and when I came here, Orange County seemed like a religious camp and SLC was finally freedom, peace...


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

is there nice surrounding communities in Salt Lake? like suburbs in the metro area that are still very close to the resorts....just not much of a city person, and if i ever considered this, i would want a house with a yard and shit....


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

threej21 said:


> is there nice surrounding communities in Salt Lake? like suburbs in the metro area that are still very close to the resorts....just not much of a city person, and if i ever considered this, i would want a house with a yard and shit....


Ummm... no. SLC is very crowded, more like Manhattan (not the one in Kansas silly). Only highrises and condos, no yards. You have to catch the metro bus from the city to the resorts, can you imagine that? They won't allow your stupid 2WD up the mountain when it's snowing. Sometimes they shut off the access roads to the resorts for hours, for avalanche control because of... too much powder? 

Add to that the liquor laws, the mormons and the pollution. Wasatchman is all wet don't listen to him. Go to Denver, Portland or Seattle... maybe Snowolf can convince everyone to move to Portland. Just leave SLC to the mormons and idiots like Wasatchman... and me.


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

WasatchMan said:


> Lived in Orange County for 20 years. Bear Mountain for powder!? :laugh: You are joking right? Big Bear gets, what - 90 inches per season?
> 
> Bear has a fun park if you're into it - that is all. Not to mention standing in the lift line for 30 minutes for a super short run. Packs of bros talking about the upcoming ufc fight getting drunk of their ass. Most people their take one run then hit the base and pull out their tank tops because you guys have 50 degrees days for more than half the season. Worth the 2 hour drive? No. Unless you leave before noon you're looking at a 4 hour drive back to LA.
> 
> ...


that's good to know, i had always thought utah was just full of mormons.. seems like a fun place though!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

longboardsrule said:


> Try Okanagan area, 4 resorts in the immediate area, a bunch of other just a few hours away.
> 
> Tons of opportunity to make good $$$ opening a home based business...


I agree with the first part of your statement, but the economy in the Okanagan is shit. I had to move from Kelowna to chase work and it is just now getting slightly better although it's still tough as hell to land a good stable job. I'm an electrician BTW.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Lived in Orange County for 20 years. Bear Mountain for powder!? :laugh: You are joking right? Big Bear gets, what - 90 inches per season?
> 
> Bear has a fun park if you're into it - that is all. Not to mention standing in the lift line for 30 minutes for a super short run. Packs of bros talking about the upcoming ufc fight getting drunk of their ass. Most people their take one run then hit the base and pull out their tank tops because you guys have 50 degrees days for more than half the season. Worth the 2 hour drive? No. Unless you leave before noon you're looking at a 4 hour drive back to LA.
> 
> ...


Agree with all this.
Big Bear is like a Midwest resort..

The Mormon religion is weird and fucked up but every Mormon I've meant that is just Mormon due to family is actually really cool. You have your nuts but they're easily ignored. It's not near as bad as living in the Bible Belt. Christians can be some pretty fucked up people.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Seriously davidj, I'm beginning to give up...why is it that people think SLC is on a different planet?


threej21 said:


> is there nice surrounding communities in Salt Lake? like suburbs in the metro area that are still very close to the resorts....just not much of a city person, and if i ever considered this, i would want a house with a yard and shit....



Do we have suburbs!? Of course man, it's a pretty major place. You have a big narrow valley with mountains on both sides, downtown SLC at the northend, and suburbs more and more as you go south. downtown is super small compared to whatever you're thinking.

edit: http://i.imgur.com/Tnx8w.jpg http://i.imgur.com/f0JNM.jpg


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

freshy said:


> I agree with the first part of your statement, but the economy in the Okanagan is shit. I had to move from Kelowna to chase work and it is just now getting slightly better although it's still tough as hell to land a good stable job. I'm an electrician BTW.


I meant grow pot @ home. I know a few poeple doing it out there and they are LTD!


----------

